# Never argue with an Ibex...



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 27, 2010)

...especially not in Spanish.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2010)

Repeat


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 27, 2010)

Confirming my motto: "If it's funny once, it's funny forever."


----------



## SilentNinja (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder what he waz saying in spanish lol.  Great motto!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2010)

My Spanish is a little rusty, but I think he was asking "How was your trip to Canada last winter?"


----------

